# Stone fete companion dog show



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

STONE FETE COMPANION DOG SHOW WITH OBEDIENCE
SUNDAY 7TH JULY
STONE RECREATION GROUND, LONDON ROAD (A226), STONE, KENT, DA9 9DQ
ENTRIES FROM 11am, JUDGING STARTS - PEDIGREE AND OBEDIENCE 12.00, CROSSBREED 1.30pm

9 PEDIGREE, 4 CROSSBREED, 11 NOVELTY AND 3 OBEDIENCE CLASSES

ALL PROCEEDS TO PRO DOGS DIRECT

RINGSIDE PARKING

FULL DETAILS http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/152287708270200/?fref=ts


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

There will be an obedience training ring run by Hazelmutts dog training club. A chance for you to get some hints and tips and have a practice before competing in the ring. Also if you are interested in competition obedience but have never been brave enough to have a go, come along to the training ring to learn all about it


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Just a little reminder


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you know I was just thinking about this this morning 
Somehow I have missed the posts on it. 
Unfortunately(because its one of my faves) I am at a Canine First Aid course but I bet it is a lovely show as usual


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

oh that's a shame


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

As it is going to be quite warm on sunday! You can bring a gazebo or shelter and put it up by your car. There will be a row of gazebos by the ring, so you are very welcome to join on the end if you don't mind other people joining you 
There will be a paddling pool and there are trees round the edge of the field so plenty of shade.


----------

